# General > Book & Author Requests >  Greek Tragedies!

## Danika_Valin

First of all, I'm thrilled that we have Sophocles' Oedipus Rex, Oedipus at Colonus and Antigone on this forum, but how about the works of Aeschylus and Euripides?

Maybe...

*Aeschylus*: The Oresteia (Agamemnon, The Libation Bearers, The Eumenides)

*Euripides*: Electra, Hippolytus, Medea, and The Bacchae

----------


## thevintagepiper

And definitely Euripides' _Trojan Women._

----------


## grace86

I'll second that!  :Tongue:  It would be really nice to have some of those online here.

----------


## bluevictim

For anyone looking for online texts of the Greek tragedies, www.perseus.tufts.edu has all of the extant tragedies (and maybe even some fragments), as well as a many other classical texts.

----------


## europeanlibrary

You can also search Europe's national libraries 

Feel free to contact me if you want to more

----------

